# Shwacker?



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

If I were to use an expandable broadhead, this would be the one, but I don't think I would ever risk loosing a deer by shooting a mechanical so I'll stick with my stingers


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

they dont look that great. the infomercial makes em look good, but isnt that how all infomercials work?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They look like nice broadheads. I'd check out Grim Reapers.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

I won't use them just because they either don't know how to spell or have no idea what corect pronunciation is. Look at the proper spelling of the name, then pronounce it like you see it. Doesn't make sense and it bugs me, lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I think ill stick with rages. But I don't even know of a archery store that carries them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

There a copy of an old broadhead, but I forgot what they were called.


----------



## aeestep77 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seem like they look like the OL split fire broadheads from years ago. At least I think that's what it was


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Here it is. This is the Sonoran broadhead NOT a Shwacker.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wanted to try them but I heard a lot of reviews on them say they were cheaply made. I like the idea of them and the design, I just wish they were made better. The sonorans look pretty nasty and very close in design to the shwackers....


----------



## aeestep77 (Aug 23, 2011)

The Sonoran looks just like a swhacker wow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Or the swhacker looks just like the Sonoran. The Sonoran was first. Not bashing swhacker, just saying.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Like my avatar?:tongue:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if i didnt know any better id say it looks similar to hoyt, hahaha. but the mathews makes it better


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah. I wanted to give that impression.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Back to topic


----------



## aeestep77 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had never heard of the Sonoran brand broadheads before. Where do you find them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

aeestep77 said:


> I had never heard of the Sonoran brand broadheads before. Where do you find them?


 Saw some people talking about them on the Mathews forum.


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

i would never go with expandibles and if i had to absolutly it would be rage to many times have people lost deer because it expanded to early and the only reason why people use them is to get out of paper tuning witch is easy and can do it yourself then you can just stay with the fixed i mean last year i used a brand i got form walmart and did absoltly fine didn't lose one deer and i shot 4.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont like them.


----------

